# Need some info on a 240sx



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Thinking about keeping my little ga16de powered sentra, dont really wanna put it through a motor swap, and getting a 240sx. anything in particular i should be looking for, model, accessories, etc. any info would be great


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

also, what do they run on the average price wise? ive seen em anywhere from 3500 to 12000.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what year 240sx are you looking for?
what are your goals with the 240sx?
how much money are you willing to spend on your 240sx?

i have a 93 black s13 240sx fastback. 5spd manual, manual windows, automatic seat belts, got it for 1,700$


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i like both the s13 and the s14's, so that doesnt really matter.  uhm. gonna keep my sentra as a daily driver, just looking for something with more oomph, without doing an engine swap, suspension upgrades, big brake and rear disk upgrades, turbo, etc etc...........spending wise, im just looking for now, dont really have a budget for one atm, but soon.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

you can get a s13 for about 1000-3500 depending on the year nd condition.. s14, i woud say 5000-8000 depending on the year and condition..

if you're gonna go ka24det, you might wanna look into the later models with lower mileage. you're gonna have to do a rebuild sometime but the newer ka24de will buy you some time.. (this is where ppl start arguing over ka vs sr..)


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

rb!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

he said he didn't want an engine swap


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

i was referring to the "this is where ppl start arguing over ka vs sr..)" thing, i kno he doesnt want a swap, its justmy 2 cents..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nah no one likes the RB here

we all love the SR and KA


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

i hope i dont start a rb v. sr war but i like the rb series its jus not rite for my kind of motorsport....if u dont kno what that is u r not that smart....lol

but i would still say do the sr...thats what im gonna do


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

imo ka24de is good stock engine, daily driver type thing sr is go fast\tune the hell out of your car thing...-g-


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......ive been looking for a while now n it seems that the only 240sx's FS up here are autos..............stupid new hampshire...........


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

do a auto ===> manuel swap, give ya some good exp. and you will get to kno your 240 well


----------

